# New MTB rider searching for my 1st bike



## K8Marie (Mar 5, 2021)

I'm a active mid-50s gal, extremely active in many other sports and now want to get back on a bike to ride with friends. Last summer I borrowed a friends really old hardtail, and was still able to keep up with my friends who are avid mt bikers on full suspension on mostly beginner/intermediate single track trails - fun rolling hills and a few burns, etc. Sorry if I am getting the lingo wrong, as I am new to biking. 
I'm wondering if I can get some questions answered and some advice: 
I'm looking for a used full suspension all around mt bike (new model definitely not in my budget), and was wondering if it's realistic to invest in a bike that's 13yrs old. I found this 2008 Specialized Epic Comp at a shop that recycles bikes, Recycled Cycles in Seattle, WA. They have a great reputation, so I road it around a parking lot for size/comfort level, and it felt great. I did some research on the bike and I was wondering if I should trust bicyclebluebook.com? Also a friend said I should try and see if Specialized still makes replacement parts for older models. Is that a realistic thing to think about? Trying to figure out the replacement parts has been tricky with no success. The shop said they want $950 - firm, Bicyclebluebook says MSRP $2700, Private Party Rang (whatever that means) $550-566. The bike looks in excellent condition - but that's what they do, people trade bikes in and they fix them up fo resale. I'm getting mixed advice from close friends, so I thought I'd gather some more - any help is greatly appreciated - thanks


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

For parts you can ask a Specialized dealer to check on parts. Mainly suspension pivot bearings are something to check for. The other wear parts are common but may need to be replaced with more current parts. This would be the chain, cassette at the rear and the front gears on the crank. The fork and shock servicing rebuild kits will depend on who the manufacturer is. _*If the fork and shock have 'the Brain' *_that has to serviced by Specialized only. You or the dealer will have to remove those parts and ship them to Specialized. Several weeks will go by before you get them back. And it isn't cheap. Even on an old bike. I would not recommend any bike with the Brain, even a new one.
If you don't want to deal with maintaining an old fs bike, you can get a new hardtail for 1k-1.5k. A Giant Fathom 2 29 or a couple mail order bikes from Wiggle/CRC from Vitus or Ragley(check the US distributors also) A vitus Sentier VR 29 or Ragley Big Al are bikes with current geo, wide rim wheels and decent forks. 
This Youtube channel has more info for you.


----------



## K8Marie (Mar 5, 2021)

eb1888 said:


> For parts you can ask a Specialized dealer to check on parts. Mainly suspension pivot bearings are something to check for. The other wear parts are common but may need to be replaced with more current parts. This would be the chain, cassette at the rear and the front gears on the crank. The fork and shock servicing rebuild kits will depend on who the manufacturer is. _*If the fork and shock have 'the Brain' *_that has to serviced by Specialized only. You or the dealer will have to remove those parts and ship them to Specialized. Several weeks will go by before you get them back. And it isn't cheap. Even on an old bike. I would not recommend any bike with the Brain, even a new one.
> If you don't want to deal with maintaining an old fs bike, you can get a new hardtail for 1k-1.5k. A Giant Fathom 2 29 or a couple mail order bikes from Wiggle/CRC from Vitus or Ragley(check the US distributors also) A vitus Sentier VR 29 or Ragley Big Al are bikes with current geo, wide rim wheels and decent forks.


Thanks! That's great advice - been reading a lot about the Brain is a hard replacement part.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

If you kept up on a hardtail beater...

Get a new modern All Mountain hardtail!!

You'll get more bang for your buck and the bike won't be nearly a decade old.

There are so many great hardtails around at the moment.

If you kept up on a relic, you'll be able to bomb past them on something more contemporary.

Plus, you'll be a Billy Badass... riding your HT on real mtb trails.

The money you save on the bike, you'll want to invest in decent shoes, grippy flat pedals.

You'll want a 29er running 2.5 - 2.6 inch wide tires or a 27.5 plus steed i.e. 2.8 or wider tires.

Best of luck with the hunt. 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

K8Marie said:


> Thanks! That's great advice - been reading a lot about the Brain is a hard replacement part.


In many cases, it's an impossible replacement.

I would look at bikes prolly in the 5 year old range. 13 years is going to be especially hard to find parts.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

targnik said:


> If you kept up on a hardtail beater...
> 
> Get a new modern All Mountain hardtail!!
> 
> ...


She would also be fine on 27.5 wheels.

I love the idea or an modern day bad ass hardtail though. If you can handle it, it rewards you so well


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

K8Marie said:


> I'm a active mid-50s gal, extremely active in many other sports and now want to get back on a bike to ride with friends. Last summer I borrowed a friends really old hardtail, and was still able to keep up with my friends who are avid mt bikers on full suspension on mostly beginner/intermediate single track trails - fun rolling hills and a few burns, etc. Sorry if I am getting the lingo wrong, as I am new to biking.
> I'm wondering if I can get some questions answered and some advice:
> I'm looking for a used full suspension all around mt bike (new model definitely not in my budget), and was wondering if it's realistic to invest in a bike that's 13yrs old. I found this 2008 Specialized Epic Comp at a shop that recycles bikes, Recycled Cycles in Seattle, WA. They have a great reputation, so I road it around a parking lot for size/comfort level, and it felt great. I did some research on the bike and I was wondering if I should trust bicyclebluebook.com? Also a friend said I should try and see if Specialized still makes replacement parts for older models. Is that a realistic thing to think about? Trying to figure out the replacement parts has been tricky with no success. The shop said they want $950 - firm, Bicyclebluebook says MSRP $2700, Private Party Rang (whatever that means) $550-566. The bike looks in excellent condition - but that's what they do, people trade bikes in and they fix them up fo resale. I'm getting mixed advice from close friends, so I thought I'd gather some more - any help is greatly appreciated - thanks


Welcome to mountain biking 

If you're in the Seattle area, lemme know. I have some riding buddies there who can help you out. How tall are you?


----------



## K8Marie (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks - that would be awesome. I'm in Seattle, and I'm about 5'3.5" AND BTW I got a lot of my questions answered on the Specialized thread. found out the bike I was interested in is actually a 2003 and not good at finding replacement parts like the brain.


----------



## SqueakyWheel73 (Sep 21, 2018)

I'd stay away from brain-equipped bikes unless you are thinking about racing. The brain is proprietary technology for Specialized and they stop supporting the shocks after the bike model is 5-6 years old. I found out the hard way with my 2011 Specialized Epic - neither Specialized nor Fox would service a rear shock where the brain stopped working so I had to find a replacement shock that fit. That wasn't a cheap proposition...


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

K8Marie said:


> Thanks - that would be awesome. I'm in Seattle, and I'm about 5'3.5" AND BTW I got a lot of my questions answered on the Specialized thread. found out the bike I was interested in is actually a 2003 and not good at finding replacement parts like the brain.


Sent you a PM. They can prolly help you find a bike too, or set you up with someone who can.


----------



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

Don't do it! No matter how good a job they do restoring it, it will still be outdated and heavy! I wouldn't "invest" in any bike that is 13 years old. Geometry has come such a long way even in the last 2-3 years, 13 years is absolutely ancient. Components have also come a super long way, both in terms of performance and weight. For that same money, you would be far better off buying a new, good hardtail bike with modern geometry and modern components. Good hardtails are super capable. I ride with a lot of guys who switch between their full suspension bikes and their hardtails just for the fun factor. They ride equally as well on the techy, rooty, rocky, punchy, advanced trails on both bikes. A good hardtail could be all you ever need, but if you still want a full suspension, I would save and wait until you afford a new one or can find one that is no more than 2-3 years old.


----------



## ChrisJA (Jan 1, 2020)

K8Marie said:


> Also a friend said I should try and see if Specialized still makes replacement parts for older models. Is that a realistic thing to think about? Trying to figure out the replacement parts has been tricky with no success.


Almost all bikes are made from standard parts that are not specific to the make or the model. It is really only going to be the frame that is model-specific. Chains, cogs, pedals, wheels, just about everything is interchangeable between Specialized, Trek, and other brands. Most bikes, road or MTB bikes will have Shimano or SRAM drivetrains and maybe Shimano brakes too.

This is why you can not find replacement parts for this bike. Each part will fit 100 different bikes.


----------



## hippymtnbkr (Jun 5, 2007)

you could go with a Trek Roscoe or Salsa Rangefinder. Bikes have good component's and the plus tires will still give you some comfort. If that's what you wanted a FS for.


----------



## MarkVP (Feb 19, 2021)

K8Marie said:


> I'm a active mid-50s gal, extremely active in many other sports and now want to get back on a bike to ride with friends. Last summer I borrowed a friends really old hardtail, and was still able to keep up with my friends who are avid mt bikers on full suspension on mostly beginner/intermediate single track trails - fun rolling hills and a few burns, etc. Sorry if I am getting the lingo wrong, as I am new to biking.
> I'm wondering if I can get some questions answered and some advice:
> I'm looking for a used full suspension all around mt bike (new model definitely not in my budget), and was wondering if it's realistic to invest in a bike that's 13yrs old. I found this 2008 Specialized Epic Comp at a shop that recycles bikes, Recycled Cycles in Seattle, WA. They have a great reputation, so I road it around a parking lot for size/comfort level, and it felt great. I did some research on the bike and I was wondering if I should trust bicyclebluebook.com? Also a friend said I should try and see if Specialized still makes replacement parts for older models. Is that a realistic thing to think about? Trying to figure out the replacement parts has been tricky with no success. The shop said they want $950 - firm, Bicyclebluebook says MSRP $2700, Private Party Rang (whatever that means) $550-566. The bike looks in excellent condition - but that's what they do, people trade bikes in and they fix them up fo resale. I'm getting mixed advice from close friends, so I thought I'd gather some more - any help is greatly appreciated - thanks


Good day,
Got my wife a Marin RiftZone 1, brand new for USD1500.. best budget full sus bike.. 
Been riding MTB since 2015
and for new/comming back riders, I would always refer new bikes $1000up because a lot have changed in the past years.. modern bikes have better stability, rider position, better and worry free parts.. In the end I'd suggest saving up for extra to get a better bike.. If you can afford $950, a $1000 modern hardtail trail mtb will be way better.. another $500 will be a great strter full sus mtb






2021 Rift Zone 29 1







www.marinbikes.com










2021 Wildcat Trail 5







www.marinbikes.com


----------



## ToddWadd (Dec 11, 2020)

Just under a year of wife n I riding this is our takeaway on getting back in or getting value. Entry level full suspension bikes will come with less durable or quality parts but that doesn’t mean to write them off they can still be great bikes and you can learn to dial in your suspension and various other parts. They will also save some wear and tear on older bodies. The same money spent on a hardtail will have upgraded parts like brakes and drivetrain components also hard tails will pedal more efficiently meaning you get more out of your pedaling pressure on most surfaces. Hard Tails will also be cheaper economically to ride and repair, while Full Suspension will save your Tush some wear and tear! It’s all about compromising what’s important to you. We chose full suspension and it can be a headache constantly maintaining the suspension levels but after getting it dialed in for different types of riding we are set, sometimes! Both of ours were purchased preowned one needed a lot of work but is now sorted out the other has been no worries. Highly recommend 2.5 or 2.6 for 29er and she loves her 27.5 plus w 2.8 and think that should work well for you being 5’3” I think I read. Wife is 5’5” and she can ride some killer rock gardens at 54 and less than a year riding. 
Next is age of bike as geometry has changed and Head tube angles are way more slack now, which allow bikes to be ridden downhill fast and technically slow and still be stable, and still pedal uphill reasonably well. Hard tails will pedal uphill way more effectively but some newer Lockouts that stiffen full suspensions work very well also, and allow you a more compliant ride back down. I wouldn’t buy anything over 5 years old if possible just knowing the geometry has changed and the newer the easier to get exactly the bike for the type of riding you want. Geometrygeeks.bike is a great resource for research.
whew way too long and I’m sure you’ve already bought a bike, probably sold it and upgraded by now! Haha enjoy


----------

